

Kutcher: Wozniak Is Being Paid To Support Another Steve Jobs Film - hknozcan
http://www.businessinsider.com/ashton-kutcher-fires-back-at-woz-2013-8

======
michaelpinto
I don't think Woz needs the money, and every clip I've seen of the Kutcher
film feels like a bad made-for-tv movie. And what's sad is that the Pirates of
Silicon Valley movie was made for TV and looks superior in every way.

